
The Most Dangerous Muse: Parkinson’s disease gave her the gift of creativity - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/64/the-unseen/the-most-dangerous-muse-rp
======
ghostDancer
There was an episode of Radiolab about another neurodegenerative disease,
Progressive Aphasia, and how it affected to the creativity of some people. :
[https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/unraveling-
bolero](https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/unraveling-bolero)

------
gnode
I'm quite surprised the article makes no comparison to attention deficit
hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), also a dopaminergic condition affecting
executive function, which can positively affect creativity.

~~~
MrEfficiency
Can you explain this further? What are positive benefits of ADHD on
creativity? Ive never heard of this.

